# Alpine PXA-H900 F#1 Status High-end!



## hc_TK

Want to sell my rare and ultra high-end signal processor. 
This thing is a beast and the build quality is out of this league compared to modern equipment. 

This is used but in good cosmetic condition and worked flawlessly when disassembled from vehicle.

As for all these units, the display does not work. 
What you see in the picture is what you get, sadly i do not have the cables. 
I have PC-connection cable on order that I can include if wanted.


Contact me if you're interested 

Alpine PXA H900 RARE Processor F 1 Status Hi End | eBay


----------



## hc_TK

Sold!


----------

